# TAG ALONG



## jason21 (Sep 18, 2018)

I doubt ill get any hits on this but figured id put out some feelers. Im going to be hunting the Central MTNS NEBO unit archery season for spike and i have my DH tag as well. 

Since im a recent transplant to this state in the last 2 years, i dont have anyone to hunt with. If anyone else is in the situation and would like to tag along with me, feel free to shoot me a PM so we can work out the details. Im pretty flexible with my schedule but will be doing mostly day trips to the mountain since its close enough to my house.
My Hunting style is mostly spot and stalk, but im open to sitting in a stand as well. Ive got plenty of equipment and im ready to just get out and enjoy my first archery hunt.


----------



## JC HUNTER (May 18, 2015)

I have the same tags you do, archery elk and DH deer. I'm not the best hunter but I know the unit extremely well. My hunting time will be limited this year as my wife went back to school. That leaves me with the kids most week nights and every Saturday morning. With that being said, you're more then welcome to tag along when I do make it out. if anything else I might be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## jason21 (Sep 18, 2018)

JC HUNTER said:


> I have the same tags you do, archery elk and DH deer. I'm not the best hunter but I know the unit extremely well. My hunting time will be limited this year as my wife went back to school. That leaves me with the kids most week nights and every Saturday morning. With that being said, you're more then welcome to tag along when I do make it out. if anything else I might be able to point you in the right direction.


Sent you a PM jc!


----------



## Muley_DMD (May 14, 2019)

jason21 said:


> I doubt ill get any hits on this but figured id put out some feelers. Im going to be hunting the Central MTNS NEBO unit archery season for spike and i have my DH tag as well.
> 
> Since im a recent transplant to this state in the last 2 years, i dont have anyone to hunt with. If anyone else is in the situation and would like to tag along with me, feel free to shoot me a PM so we can work out the details. Im pretty flexible with my schedule but will be doing mostly day trips to the mountain since its close enough to my house.
> My Hunting style is mostly spot and stalk, but im open to sitting in a stand as well. Ive got plenty of equipment and im ready to just get out and enjoy my first archery hunt.


I might try to hunt spike in the Central Manti unit if you're interested in that as well. I am fairly new to hunting as well but have been in Utah for about 5 years now. My friend that got me into hunting moved away this year so I don't have any hunting buddies to go with either. I'll mostly be doing weekend hunts due to work schedule though. Let me know!


----------



## jason21 (Sep 18, 2018)

Muley_DMD said:


> I might try to hunt spike in the Central Manti unit if you're interested in that as well. I am fairly new to hunting as well but have been in Utah for about 5 years now. My friend that got me into hunting moved away this year so I don't have any hunting buddies to go with either. I'll mostly be doing weekend hunts due to work schedule though. Let me know!


Sent you a PM


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I’ll be hunting on the opposite side of Hwy.89 this year.


----------



## jason21 (Sep 18, 2018)

KineKilla said:


> I'll be hunting on the opposite side of Hwy.89 this year.


Well if you are out and want to have some extra company im not opposed to hunting the manti!


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

Love this! Proof good things can come from social media and internet! Good luck gents!


----------



## mryanangel (Aug 20, 2019)

I am in the same boat as I just moved to Utah 4 months ago. I am looking to get out into the field Aug 31 - Sep 3 if anyone is looking to buddy up. I have my Archery Elk tag.


----------



## gputah (Jul 14, 2016)

Any luck finding spikes or cows? I'm new to hunting, started 4 years ago but this is my first year archery hunting for a spike or cow. I know a small area of manti pretty well but haven't seen much activity. If any of you would like to try team up I'm up for it. Happy to help pack out.


----------

